# [SOLVED] komunikator z obsługą gadu gadu

## peka

czy ktoś używa gaim do gadu gadu? nie mogę tego zmusić do działania

czy oprócz gnu gadu jest coś wartego polecenia?

----------

## _troll_

gaim ma od b. dawna nieaktualizowana wtyczke. aktualnie jest to na liscie potrzeb tego komunikatora. jesli nikt sie nie zlgosi dalej tego ciagnac - watpie, czy zostanie ten stary juz plugin z gaimem na dlugo.....

anyway - warte polecenia (IMHO - choc nie uzywam) jest kadu. ew. psi (sam z niego korzystam  :Wink:  ), ale wowczas jedynie jako transport.

PS. zmien troche tytul watku, bo nie iwedzialem zupelnie o co chodzi....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## DesGen

Witam 

Jezeli wczesniej siedziales na GG to Kadu bedzie Ci sie podobalo http://www.kadu.net/

----------

## pwe

 *DesGen wrote:*   

> Witam 
> 
> Jezeli wczesniej siedziales na GG to Kadu bedzie Ci sie podobalo http://www.kadu.net/

 

a nie chodzi o cos na GTK ?, bo patrzac na liczbe komentarzy peki to chyba KADU zna

----------

## DesGen

 *pwe wrote:*   

>  *DesGen wrote:*   Witam 
> 
> Jezeli wczesniej siedziales na GG to Kadu bedzie Ci sie podobalo http://www.kadu.net/ 
> 
> a nie chodzi o cos na GTK ?, bo patrzac na liczbe komentarzy peki to chyba KADU zna

 

Pewnie tak ale sposob w jaki napisal post sugerowal jakby nie znal  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

kadu znam

i rzeczywiście: wolałbym na gtk

----------

## _troll_

jesli gtk - to poza gnu gadu, chyba nie masz wielkiego wyboru.... ew. dowolny klient jabbera na gtk z transportem do gadugadu.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Miszczu

jak dla mnie psi jest lepsze od gaima, wiec polecam psi

----------

## OBenY

Ja polecam swojego full-wypas ebuilda do Kadu  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-258828.html

----------

## Klekot

hm. a ja polecam ekg, pod konsolę  :Smile:  żadne gieteki i inne quteki  :Wink: 

----------

## jey

ekg,ekg2,kadu,gnu gadu - 2 pierwsze sa naprawde rozsadne, kadu jest ladne i bardzo funkcjonalne, gnu gadu potrafi sie sypac ale jako jedyny z wymienionych ma obsluge sieci tlen

----------

## melk0r

kazdy klient jabbera, ale jesli chodzi Ci o opartego na gtk, to poza gnugadu wart jest polecenia kf (gg przez transport) oraz gajim(tak, nie gaim; tez tylko transport)

----------

## peka

dzięki za podpowiedzi

poróbuje ekg, gajim...

a działa komuś gaim w gadu-gadu? bo ja dostaję:

```
unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-przemek/peka-gen-31ae-42a89358)
```

nie jest to na pewno problem firewall-a

może obsługa gg już nie diala w gaim? dlatego pytam czy komus dziala

----------

## _troll_

 *peka wrote:*   

> dzięki za podpowiedzi
> 
> poróbuje ekg, gajim...
> 
> a działa komuś gaim w gadu-gadu? bo ja dostaję:
> ...

 ?? przeciez napisalem wyzej, ze obsluga gg jest nieaktualizowana juz jakis czas i moze zostac wyrzucona, jesli nikt sie za nia nie wezmie?

PS. Aby gajim ti nie ten IM co to tworzy pulpit w pulpicie?? (brrrrrr....)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## peka

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *peka wrote:*   dzięki za podpowiedzi
> 
> poróbuje ekg, gajim...
> 
> a działa komuś gaim w gadu-gadu? bo ja dostaję:
> ...

 

wiem, wiem... bez nerwów... to, że mnie nie działa nie dawało mi jeszcze ostatecznej odpowiedzi, że to przez brak obsługi gg w gaim. I stąd moje pytanie.  :Wink:  wyluzuj, rozpuść włosy....  :Wink: 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> PS. Aby gajim ti nie ten IM co to tworzy pulpit w pulpicie?? (brrrrrr....)

 

zielonego pojęcia nie mam, ale jak tak to chyba zostaje mi się przeprosić z gnu gadu, który zresztą też mi za dobrze nie działa  :Sad: 

No i jeszcze ekg2.

Pozdrawiam

Przemek[/quote]

----------

## _troll_

 *peka wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *peka wrote:*   dzięki za podpowiedzi
> 
> poróbuje ekg, gajim...
> 
> a działa komuś gaim w gadu-gadu? bo ja dostaję:
> ...

 eeee? 1. jestem wyluzowany  :Smile: 

2. mam krotkie wlosy

3. dlaczego czyjes problemy z czytaniem, sa na forum najczesciej brane jako brak luzu u osoby, ktora ponownie wskazuje fragment przeszlej wypowiedzi?? eeeee? imho - z piernika, wiatrak nie wynika  :Smile: 

 *peka wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   PS. Aby gajim ti nie ten IM co to tworzy pulpit w pulpicie?? (brrrrrr....) 
> 
> zielonego pojęcia nie mam, ale jak tak to chyba zostaje mi się przeprosić z gnu gadu, który zresztą też mi za dobrze nie działa 
> 
> No i jeszcze ekg2.

 Gajim jest bardzo dziwny....... trzeba sie do niego przyzwyczaic (podobno niektorym sie udalo  :Smile: )) ). Niestety ja tylko go obejrzalem i podziekowalem z miejsca....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## melk0r

panowie, to nie gajim -> http://www.gajim.org/screenshots.php?lang=en prawdopodobnie pomylilo wam sie z gush'em, co do niego to calkowita prawda -> http://www.2entwine.com/screenshots/

@peka: nie zapomnij o kf, goraco polecam, w portage jest jakas przedpotopowa wersja, ale na bugs.gentoo.org jest gdzies aktualna  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *melk0r wrote:*   

> panowie, to nie gajim -> http://www.gajim.org/screenshots.php?lang=en prawdopodobnie pomylilo wam sie z gush'em, co do niego to calkowita prawda -> http://www.2entwine.com/screenshots/
> 
> @peka: nie zapomnij o kf, goraco polecam, w portage jest jakas przedpotopowa wersja, ale na bugs.gentoo.org jest gdzies aktualna 

 faktycznie! mea culpa  :Wink:  pomylilem te dwa  :Smile:  melk0r oczywiscie ma racje - myslalem o gush'u.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sebas86

kf na razie najbardziej mi się podobał jeśli chodzi o obsługę jabbera i tym samym gg przez transport (oczywiście z tych nie wykorzystających qt), więc go polecam - ebuild do wersji 0.4 jest na gentoo.pl (nie wiem czemu nie mogłem dodać ostatnio kilku nowych), a dostosowanie do nowszych wersji jest bezproblemowe. Trzeba tylko połatać configure jeśli chce się mieć sprawdzanie pisowni, ale to chyba nikomu nie przeszkadza  :Wink: .

----------

## changs

 *peka wrote:*   

> dzięki za podpowiedzi
> 
> poróbuje ekg, gajim...
> 
> a działa komuś gaim w gadu-gadu?
> ...

 

Tak.

----------

## peka

 *changs wrote:*   

>  *peka wrote:*   a działa komuś gaim w gadu-gadu? 
> 
> Tak.

 

no to nie bądź wiśnia i się pochwal jak to zrobiłeś, bo ja za żadne skarbu nie mogę

jakiej wersji używasz?

----------

## changs

Uzywam Gaim 1.3.1

Kozystam z Gaima juz od ok. roku i od poczatku GG dobrze w nim dzialalo.

Instalowalem standardowo z portage nic nie zmieniajac.

----------

## peka

masz jakieś specjakne regółki w firewall-u?

bo ja już w akcie desperacji nawet czyściłem wszystkie reguły i wyłączałem firewall i nic  :Sad: 

----------

## changs

Nic. Wszystko domyslnie, nic nie zmienialem. Moze re-emerguj gaima ?

----------

## peka

próbowałem  :Sad: 

----------

## peka

jakieś fatum nade mna wisi  :Sad:  albo po prostu krzywe paluchy mam...

gaim generalnie działa, dodałem siebie do kontaktów i pokazuje mnie jako rozłączonego, a gdzie indziej (np. na stronie www gdzie podałem swój gg) widać że jestem "aktywny"

w gajim nie mogę zarejestrować transportu gg - mowi mi po próbie: you have been disconnected from {konto}. rejestracja innych transportów staruje

----------

## nelchael

 *peka wrote:*   

> próbowałem 

 

emerge info? Gaim jest dosc kaprysny jesli chodzi o pewne flagi (-mfpmath=sse).

----------

## peka

```
Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, May 18 2005, 02:47:46)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.6.3, 1.4_p6, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -s -ftracer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -mmmx -msse -msse2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -s -ftracer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.math.bme.hu"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts atm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales vorbis xine xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## pambuk

 *peka wrote:*   

>  w gajim nie mogę zarejestrować transportu gg - mowi mi po próbie: you have been disconnected from {konto}. rejestracja innych transportów staruje[/list]

 

Czy mówisz o gajim z Portage czy z svn? Jeden z deweloperów gajima, Grek, wygooglał sobie ten wątek i prosił mnie o przetłumaczenie. Czy ten problem się ciągle pojawia? Czy jesteś pewien, że to problem gajima a nie np. samego transportu? Jeśli tak, to prosiłbym w imieniu deweloperów o zgłoszenie błędu, a przede wszystkim o podesłanie tego co gajim wypisuje przy tym błędzie w konsoli. Możesz sam zgłosić błąd na www.gajim.org, lub np. przesłać mi te rzeczy PM-em, a ja przekaże je dewoloperom. 

Dzięki z góry  :Smile: 

----------

## peka

Zgłosiłem bug-a na gajim.org / I've posted a bug on gajim.org 

Nie wiem czy problem jest z gajim czy z transportem. / I don't know whether the problem is with gajim itself or with the transport.

Błedy rzuca takie: / It throws such errors:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/gajim/src/common/connection.py", line 1038, in process

    self.connection.Process(timeout)

  File "/usr/share/gajim/src/common/xmpp/dispatcher.py", line 122, in Process

    self.Stream.Parse(data)

  File "/usr/share/gajim/src/common/xmpp/simplexml.py", line 336, in endtag

    self.dispatch(self._mini_dom)

  File "/usr/share/gajim/src/common/xmpp/dispatcher.py", line 276, in dispatch

    try: cb(session,stanza,**args)

  File "/usr/share/gajim/src/common/connection.py", line 793, in _receive_register_agent_info

    self.dispatch('REGISTER_AGENT_INFO', (agent, df.asDict()))

  File "/usr/share/gajim/src/common/connection.py", line 141, in dispatch

    handler(self.name, data)

  File "gajim.py", line 429, in handle_event_register_agent_info

    config.Service_registration_window(array[0], array[1], self, account)

  File "/usr/share/gajim/src/config.py", line 1502, in __init__

    self.draw_table()

  File "/usr/share/gajim/src/config.py", line 1463, in draw_table

    entry.set_text(self.infos[name])

TypeError: GtkEntry.set_text() argument 1 must be string, not None
```

Stawiałbym raczej na błąd transportu. Próba rejestracji innego traspostu nie daje tych błędów. / My gues would be the problem with transport as attempt to register other one did not fail.

Cheers / Zdrówko

 :Wink: 

----------

